# Who Knew?



## kmarvel (May 18, 2015)

I find this humorous, but profitable. A co-worker mentioned how "Hoppe's No9" fragrance would be a nice novelty soap to make. For those who do not know what this is........Hoppe's No9 is a gun cleaning solvent!!  For fun, I ordered 2 oz and made a 3lb loaf using this FO.  I have 12 bars and they are ALL reserved and sold!!!  And they are not even cured yet!!  haha
Hunters, gun loving guys evidently like this smell.  So, I am ordering more FO today to ship express, get it made for Father's Day.

Who knew????


----------



## shunt2011 (May 18, 2015)

It's amazing what people like sometimes.  But if it sells we will make it!


----------



## kchaystack (May 18, 2015)

Does not surprise me at all.  There are people who are as fanatical about guns as we all are about soap (which scares me, to be honest).


----------



## LBussy (May 18, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Does not surprise me at all.  There are people who are as fanatical about guns as we all are about soap (which scares me, to be honest).


That you are as fanatical about soap as I am guns?  I agree, it scares me!!  

Hoppe's is a unique scent and a lot of people (me included) like it.  They even make car (truck I am sure) air fresheners.  I spent a relaxing couple hours yesterday cleaning after some practice and the smell always seems to relax me.

Never woulda thought about it in soap, but if it's a fragrance oil I can make a roll on perfume for the wife!  Oooh yeah!!!! :clap::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 18, 2015)

^^^^ This post made me laugh for so many reasons!


----------



## JBot (May 18, 2015)

Where did you buy the FO?!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 18, 2015)

From: http://castboolits.gunloads.com/archive/index.php/t-81085.html

"...The Original Hoppes No. 9

"The original "Eau de Gun." If you don't like this smell you ain't a real shooter! This formula came from Hatcher's Notebook and the amounts are rounded from the original formula to make 1 quart. Any resemblance to the current "environmentally correct" No. 9 is accidental.

"Ammonium oleate (CAS #544-60-5) aka Oleic Acid CAS #112-80-1 - 5.0 oz (also known as ammonium soap) Could substitute lanolin but this would sacrifice its mild copper removal qualities
"Amyl Acetate (CAS#544-60-5) - 8.5 oz ("banana oil")
"Nitro-benzene - 2.0 oz (the racing fuel additive)
"K1 Kerosene - 8.5 oz
"Neutral Saponifiable Oil - 8 oz (Not identified, probably sperm oil, but ATF could be substituted)

"Source: http://www.frfrogspad.com/homemade.htm#Bore%20Cleaner..."

***

And this: http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2010/08/stroke-marketing-genius-hoppes-no-9-air-freshener

And also this: http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/name/Gunmetal (Hoppes 9)/products_id/203434


----------



## LBussy (May 19, 2015)

There are a lot of people who are drawn to the smell of different solvents.  My wife's father tells a humorous anecdote about my lovely wife who apparently loved the smell of gasoline as a child.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2015)

LBussy said:


> There are a lot of people who are drawn to the smell of different solvents. My wife's father tells a humorous anecdote about my lovely wife who apparently loved the smell of gasoline as a child.


 
My daughter has loved the smell of gasoline since she was little.


----------



## LBussy (May 19, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "The original "Eau de Gun." If you don't like this smell you ain't a real shooter! This formula came from Hatcher's Notebook and the amounts are rounded from the original formula to make 1 quart. Any resemblance to the current "environmentally correct" No. 9 is accidental.


I have most of Hatcher's pubs ... he was a brilliant man in his area.

The "new" one to use is "Ed's Red Bore Cleaner" which is a home-made product with contemporary ingredients based on this formula.  It's good stuff, I use it all the time, but the smell is not the same unfortunately.  I would imagine adding some isoamyl acetate would change that but I've never tried it.

We used that stuff in the Army to check the fit of our protective ("gas") masks.  A little bit on a Q-tip passed around the margins would pretty quickly tell you if there was a leak.  We also found out in one field exercise that it apparently attracts bees.  Lots and lots of them (cut-scene to me in combat gear, carrying a weapon, running through the woods screaming like a little girl.)


----------



## dixiedragon (May 19, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> My daughter has loved the smell of gasoline since she was little.


 
I love the smell of gasoline. And paint.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 19, 2015)

Is it the one from Save on Scents?


----------



## kmarvel (May 19, 2015)

JBot said:


> Where did you buy the FO?!


 


http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/203434


----------



## kmarvel (May 19, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Is it the one from Save on Scents?


 

Yes, it was from Save on scents.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 19, 2015)

Making out a wish list now...their gunpowder FO got good reviews - and they have 2 gasoline FOs - high octane and low octane.


----------



## kmarvel (May 25, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Making out a wish list now...their gunpowder FO got good reviews - and they have 2 gasoline FOs - high octane and low octane.


 
Dixie,

The Hoppe's No9 FO smells like the gun solvent. I know because I clean my handguns with it.
Just ordered 6 more oz.


----------



## boyago (May 25, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Does not surprise me at all.  There are people who are as fanatical about guns as we all are about soap (which scares me, to be honest).



If only there was an fo that smells like soap.


----------

